# New Tires Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Cooper makes some good rubber. The Zeon RS3-A is another good tire.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the cs5 grand touring and they are really good. Really quiet .


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

jmlo96, thanks for taking the time to post up your thoughts on the Cooper tires.

We appreciate your support.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I figured I'd update this thread now that I've had these Coopers for about 5k miles. In all honesty, these tires were great in the beginning but now are pretty awful. First of all, at 5,000 miles all 4 of these Coopers are at 5.5/32nds of tread. Second, now that they are half worn they are incredibly unstable feeling. They don't have the wet traction they originally had, and feel skittish around the corners and on the highway. I hadn't really noticed this until I put on my winter tires for this year. Quite frankly, it was getting scary on the highway. Especially going about 80, they'd start wondering all over the place. My winter tires were so much of a drastic change that I looked down the other day on the interstate and I was going 85 and didn't even realize. The third issue is now that they are half worn they are also noisy and the ride seems to have become very hard. As you can probably tell, I' m not too happy. They are wearing absurdly quick, but nonetheless you get what you pay for. Hopefully Discount Tire can help me out when they need replaced in the spring!


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I used to swear by Coopers, but we got a set of replacement tires for my Enclave a few years back and they lasted about 18 months and 20K miles - thankfully we had a tire warranty and got them replaced with Michelin's. Your experience above tells me that Cooper is not making the same quality as in the past


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I used to love Cooper as well, but anymore, I'd rather spring for a serenity over them, especially if I also run snow tires.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> I figured I'd update this thread now that I've had these Coopers for about 5k miles. In all honesty, these tires were great in the beginning but now are pretty awful. First of all, at 5,000 miles all 4 of these Coopers are at 5.5/32nds of tread. Second, now that they are half worn they are incredibly unstable feeling. They don't have the wet traction they originally had, and feel skittish around the corners and on the highway. I hadn't really noticed this until I put on my winter tires for this year. Quite frankly, it was getting scary on the highway. Especially going about 80, they'd start wondering all over the place. My winter tires were so much of a drastic change that I looked down the other day on the interstate and I was going 85 and didn't even realize. The third issue is now that they are half worn they are also noisy and the ride seems to have become very hard. As you can probably tell, I' m not too happy. They are wearing absurdly quick, but nonetheless you get what you pay for. Hopefully Discount Tire can help me out when they need replaced in the spring!


I'm sorry to hear you're not happy with your tires. Shoot us a PM and reference this post when you're ready to swap them out and we'll make sure you're taken care of.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

goochman said:


> I used to swear by Coopers, but we got a set of replacement tires for my Enclave a few years back and they lasted about 18 months and 20K miles - thankfully we had a tire warranty and got them replaced with Michelin's. Your experience above tells me that Cooper is not making the same quality as in the past


Michelin is always the answer.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

On black Friday I called up Discount Tire, and they ended up warrantying the Coopers after I sent them some photos. I ended up getting back almost what I paid for the Coopers. As for the new tires, I decided on Continental PureContacts (H speed rated) as a few other members have had good luck with them, they have stellar reviews, and there was a 100 dollar rebate. The Contis probably won't be on at least until March since I run the winter tires until then. I am very happy with how Discount Tire treated me!! They made the warranty process painless, and I will continue to buy tires from them in the future.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My local Discount Tire even got me a refund on the unused part of my OEM Goodyears because one of the tires wouldn't hold air. Great company with truly customer friendly attitude.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

what kind of spirited driving do you do? 4000 miles and needs replacing? Mine have 24000, and still look brand new


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I drive the speed limit. These were just defective tires. In fact, this seems to be a Cooper issue. The Grand Touring CS5s on our Town and Country lost 3/32nds of tread on all 4 in the first 1k miles. My best friend has a Dodge Neon and she had Definity tires (made by Cooper), and hers were shot in 6k. Another person I know had a set of Coopers a few months ago that were showing cords in about 6k miles on a 12 Legacy. Its funny, the first discount tire guy asked me if I was drifting and I'd honestly like to know how one drifts in a FWD economy car with 138 hp. Kinda pissed me off as the customer to be accused, but the second person was very nice and helpful.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

jmlo96, thanks for posting up your positive experience with us.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok, I understood you to say the OEM Firestone's lasted only 4k miles, sorry




jmlo96 said:


> I drive the speed limit. These were just defective tires. In fact, this seems to be a Cooper issue. The Grand Touring CS5s on our Town and Country lost 3/32nds of tread on all 4 in the first 1k miles. My best friend has a Dodge Neon and she had Definity tires (made by Cooper), and hers were shot in 6k. Another person I know had a set of Coopers a few months ago that were showing cords in about 6k miles on a 12 Legacy. Its funny, the first discount tire guy asked me if I was drifting and I'd honestly like to know how one drifts in a FWD economy car with 138 hp. Kinda pissed me off as the customer to be accused, but the second person was very nice and helpful.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

No need to apologize, there's no worries here lol. The Firestone's I've noticed on Cruze's at my work seem to be a mixed bag. Some people have like 40k miles on them, and others they are done at 15k. I think they wear to halfway really quickly, then slow down a lot from there. Mine could have for sure lasted longer, but I couldn't stand how bad the wet traction was. I ended up selling them used and that's how I ended up with the Coopers.


----------

